# Our new Farmer Market is opening tomorrow



## cmzaha (Jul 3, 2015)

Sure some of you will remember I mentioned that our market owner lost his contract with the city of Monrovia. He landed a 5 yr contract with the city of Arcadia (one town over) and we start tomorrow night. I am really saying my prayers this works out for him and of course of vendors that followed him. Wish I could be a fly on a tent tomorrow and see how Monrovia goes under the new management. The new manager is a snakey person. It is hard to  leave since my sales were averaging $300-$500 per night. Oh well I am sure the other soapmakers out there will be glad I am departing...Guess I will spend a few years building a new clientele.  Sometimes changes are good and I hope this one proves to be one of the good changes.


----------



## KristaY (Jul 3, 2015)

You're right, Carolyn. Sometimes we need a bit of a boot in the butt to shake things up. The new market may have more foot traffic and clientele with deeper pockets. Plus, your clients from Monrovia may just follow you over to Arcadia. My fingers are crossed that's the case for you!


----------



## karenbeth (Jul 3, 2015)

I hope all goes well for you. We have a similar situation here where current market manager has been given the boot. Time will tell in both our situations:neutral:


----------



## cmzaha (Jul 3, 2015)

karenbeth said:


> I hope all goes well for you. We have a similar situation here where current market manager has been given the boot. Time will tell in both our situations:neutral:


Yes it will. I am really hoping we put the hurt on the new guy, he is on a 6 month probation and if it fails Dave is in line to get it back. LOL, wonder what he would do with 2 Friday night markets :lolno:


----------



## not_ally (Jul 3, 2015)

Good luck, Carolyn!  I'm sure it will work out, your soaps are wonderful.


----------



## cmzaha (Jul 3, 2015)

not_ally said:


> Good luck, Carolyn!  I'm sure it will work out, your soaps are wonderful.


I try hard to make quality soapies. Thankyou, only time will tell. But I am NOT going back to Monrovia unless it is with the original management company, Family Festival Productions. Hubby is irritated with me that I burnt my bridges or so I assume I did. Since The new manager told our manager that he was so glad they took me with them. What the H*** does that mean? Think is was a sore loser because the week before he was still trying to recruit me through my hubby. If you have nothing to do come visit me in Arcadia 5-9:30 pm.


----------



## LittleCrazyWolf (Jul 3, 2015)

I hope the new market takes off and has tons of foot traffic. It would be great if most of your customers followed you over but even if they don't I'm sure you will meet lots of new customers. 

The market I attend has a great manager that is really passionate about his community. I can't imagine if he was replaced by someone imcompetent or shady. I do know that I wouldn't be able to give up $300-500/per night though, my husband would kill me! 

Also, I still have the little sample bar of Dragon's Blood that you sent with the 100% Lard and Tallow samples and I use it every day.


----------



## cmzaha (Jul 3, 2015)

I love my DB Little Crazy Wolf


----------



## houseofwool (Jul 3, 2015)

We are finally doing a regular farmers market weekly. The market is newish. This is the third location in 3 years and there was a ton of vendor turn over because of it. 

However, the manager has a fantastic Friday night market and I'm confident that this one will grow. 

As it is we consistently make a minimum of 10x our booth fees. Normally closer to 20x+. 

I hope the new location is a success for you.


----------



## snappyllama (Jul 3, 2015)

Good luck, Carolyn!


----------



## Jstar (Jul 4, 2015)

Good luck Carolyn! And keep us updated of course


----------



## Spice (Jul 6, 2015)

Yes sometimes one door closes and then another one opens. Just walk by faith and not by sight.


----------

